

Bill Introduced to Roll-Back Recent 1099s-For-Everything Tax Provision - sutro
http://lungren.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=620&Itemid=86

======
adolph
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRS_tax_forms#1099_series>

Form 1099 ... is ... an information return to report various types of income
other than wages, salaries, and tips (for which Social Security Administration
Form W-2 is used instead). The term information return is used in contrast to
the term tax return although the latter term is sometimes used colloquially to
describe both kinds of returns.

Each payer must complete a 1099 for each covered transaction. Three copies are
made: one for the payer, one for the payee, and one for the IRS.

Examples of report amounts paid to independent contractors (in IRS
terminology, such payments are nonemployee compensation). The ubiquity of the
form has also led to use of the phrase "1099" to refer to contractors
themselves. U.S. tax law requires businesses to submit a Form 1099 for every
contractor paid at least $600 for services during a year. Although, this
requirement usually does not apply to corporations receiving payments,
amendments made by the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act would remove
this exemption beginning in 2012.

------
JohnnyBrown
If only the tea party crowd would get worked up about this issue - seems like
the perfect overlap of "stuff the right loves to throw fits over" and
"actually matters"

~~~
jquery
The right has been having "fits" about this since day one.

------
thinkcomp
1099s wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to choose between three layers of
carbon paper on non-8.5x11" special paper that you have to order ahead from
the IRS weeks in advance, or pay-per-file non-IRS-but-IRS-approved third-party
electronic filing.

------
stretchwithme
I wouldn't mind issuing a 1099 every time I fart if I knew where to mail them.

~~~
anonymous_1
Why is this down-voted? If you get Anonymous
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_%28group%29>) behind such a campaign,
it could actually work.

~~~
stretchwithme
some people are just intensely anti-fart. actually, I'm glad they can express
themselves, as infinitely holding it in could be catastrophic.

